# The Convair XC-99



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2010)

part 1

Based on b36.


----------



## johnbr (Mar 16, 2010)

Love the big boy.


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for posting Snautzer,

That is one mediocre looking aircraft. Not ugly, not good-looking, just kinda blah...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll say it....what an ugly b*tch..


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2010)

ugly, mediocre ... maybe but it could house 400 people . Now that something for its time.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/the-gargantuan-xc-99-was-almost-the-post-wwii-airbus-a3-1587600378


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

Color images during the 1940's are unusual. Here is a very nice color side view of the XC-99, probably at the time of its first flight. Note the large number of people watching, most likely at San Diego, California. 



Convair , Liberator Liner http://www.alamy.com/stock-photo/xc99.html


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

Convair XC-99, AF Ser. No. 43-52436, is a prototype heavy cargo aircraft built by Convair for the United States Air Force.Wikipedia
Top speed: 494 km/h
Range: 13,041 km
Length: 56 m
Wingspan: 70 m
Unit cost: 4,300,000–4,300,000 USD
Engine type: Pratt & Whitney R-4360 Wasp Major
First flight: November 23, 1947



Aerial Oddities - The XC-99


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

Inside Liner.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

Love this one.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Very large and very fugly at the same time


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm with you George.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 7, 2019)

*XC-99 Hospital Ship Spotlighted Photos | Code One Magazine



* 
This drawing shows the proposed flying hospital version of the Convair XC-99, which would have carried 305 litters. (Click on image above for a larger version.) The XC-99 was a prototype heavy cargo aircraft built by Convair for the US Air Force. It was the largest piston-engined land-based transport aircraft ever built. Developed from the B-36 bomber, the XC-99 shared the wings and some other structures. The lone XC-99 is now undergoing restoration at the National Museum of the US Air Force at Wright-Patterson AFB, Ohio.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 7, 2019)

*B-36C Concept * Spotlighted Photos | Code One Magazine







The B-36C was a modification to the B-36 design proposed in the mid 1940s. The R-4360 engines would be replaced with four Wright Aeronautical gas turbine engines for propeller drive and four General Electric TG-180 gas turbine engines for jet propulsion. The two engine types were paired and mounted in tandem nacelles. The jet nozzles were directed three degrees downward and three degrees outward to so that the hot gasses did not burn the horizontal tail.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 7, 2019)

I think the drawing in post #7 (second attached file) is actual the Liberator Liner.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 20, 2019)

Élenjáró haditechnika


----------



## johnbr (Sep 20, 2019)

aviationweek.


----------

